# Best & Cheapest Cargo Service From Kuwait to Sydney



## jins09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I want to move to Sydney from Kuwait on PR visa. Can anyone suggest which is the best and cheapest sea cargo service to move things to Sydney ? 

This is roughly what we need to send (additionally 1 or 2 items might come) - 

Samsung Refrigerator
GLEMGAS Cooker (5 Burner)
LG Washing Machine
Television
Microwave
Oil Heater
and 2 or 3 aluminium containers.

Also, I want to know totally how much would be the cost for sending all the items listed above and also the cost for sending only the aluminium containers(and not the other items).

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jins09 (Mar 21, 2012)

I also want to know some additional information - 

a. Is the cost of the aluminium trunk considered based on its weight or on its dimension of 1 cubic meters?

b. Will there be custom clearance at Sydney for both used and unused items like electronics, dress, cooking vessels?

c. Is it mandatory that this cargo should be sent in my name itself or can it be in the name of my friend who is there in Sydney?

Thanks in advance once again.


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

jins09 said:


> I also want to know some additional information -
> 
> a. Is the cost of the aluminium trunk considered based on its weight or on its dimension of 1 cubic meters?
> 
> ...


Hi jins - did you get this info? 
Any luck?


----------



## RAD519 (Nov 29, 2012)

We are currently checking with 2 shippers in Kuwait, waiting for their quotes.
Although we are not taking the entire house, we still would be shipping some personal belongings.

The Shippers we contacted are
-Move One
-Crown Relocation

Both these companies have website with contact info.
You can check with them for your requirements. Both these companies have experience shipping to Australia, so they know of the customs and clearance formalities better.

Hope this helps. 
BTW, we are heading to Sydney in March.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2013)

Sea cargo is based on cubic feet not weight, there will be customs clearance to pay in Australia, how much depends on the work they have to do cleaning, inspecting etc.

It must go in the name of the person it belongs to, you need to included visa details to show you are able to send your goods.


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

RAD519 said:


> We are currently checking with 2 shippers in Kuwait, waiting for their quotes.
> Although we are not taking the entire house, we still would be shipping some personal belongings.
> 
> The Shippers we contacted are
> ...



I checked them out online...did u try more local ones like Alghanim? - am just guessing and international company may have higher overheads and hence more for you to pay....


----------



## RAD519 (Nov 29, 2012)

Flames123 said:


> I checked them out online...did u try more local ones like Alghanim? - am just guessing and international company may have higher overheads and hence more for you to pay....


Local ones in Kuwait have almost NO experience dealing with Australian Customs/ Quarantine laws. They are local for a reason, they know how to move goods around in the local/GCC market mainly. I would be in a big soup if I go about trusting a local shipper v/s international shippers. 

Shippers with thorough knowledge of the strict laws on importing of certain belongings in Australia is something you might want to consider, otherwise you might loose the entire consignment for non-compliance to the rules and regulations of Australia plus pay a fine! 
Intl. shippers will take care of all the packing and fumigation of goods to ensure they comply with Australian standards. 

Personally, not worth the headache/heartache of loosing my personal belongings by trying to save a few dinars. But that's our opinion. 

Crown Relocation have their own offices all over Australia and here in Kuwait too. We are considering them but awaiting their quote.


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

RAD519 said:


> Local ones in Kuwait have almost NO experience dealing with Australian Customs/ Quarantine laws. They are local for a reason, they know how to move goods around in the local/GCC market mainly. I would be in a big soup if I go about trusting a local shipper v/s international shippers.
> 
> Shippers with thorough knowledge of the strict laws on importing of certain belongings in Australia is something you might want to consider, otherwise you might loose the entire consignment for non-compliance to the rules and regulations of Australia plus pay a fine!
> Intl. shippers will take care of all the packing and fumigation of goods to ensure they comply with Australian standards.
> ...


I agree RAD - having said that, i understand there are quite a few ppl who relocated from Kuwait to Australia - would these companies that you approached be able to tell you if they have infact done this for other relocators from Kuwait?


----------



## RAD519 (Nov 29, 2012)

Flames123 said:


> I agree RAD - having said that, i understand there are quite a few ppl who relocated from Kuwait to Australia - would these companies that you approached be able to tell you if they have infact done this for other relocators from Kuwait?


Yep, Our friends used _Move One Shippers_ for a full container shipped to Sydney. Our friend works in the logistics field who had inside info on these matters.


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

RAD519 said:


> Yep, Our friends used _Move One Shippers_ for a full container shipped to Sydney. Our friend works in the logistics field who had inside info on these matters.


thats good then  Thanks for the info.


----------



## RAD519 (Nov 29, 2012)

Flames123 said:


> thats good then  Thanks for the info.


Glad to be of help.

We have about a month left to go. When are you making the move Flames123?


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

RAD519 said:


> Glad to be of help.
> 
> We have about a month left to go. When are you making the move Flames123?


All the best RAD!!
We will just be validating our visas this year - no immediate plans to settle down just yet


----------



## jn1982 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi rad519
Thanks for the info. We're moving to Melbourne in the first week of may but are leaving kuwait by the end of this month, so we are checking out a few shipping agencies as well. Had posted a few queries in this thread here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/140874-relocating-kuwait-australia.html

So far we've checked out TNT, Caesars cargo, GAC, frontline relo. Others such as alghanim are yet to give us a quote. Generally speaking i wasnt happy with their knowledge about how they wid be handling the australian customs and aqis inspection. We're still on the hunt for a cost effective shipping agency which is ready to handle the customs etc once the goods land there, I.e., preferring door to door. Also, the time gap from the time we leave here till we land there needs to be covered, I.e., we'll prefer to use a sea cargo. Have u checked out these agencies yet?


----------



## jins09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi Rad519, Thanks for the info. Any idea how much MoveOne charged your friend for a full container to Sydney? We were approached by them and also by Wrap-It and Global Freight systems but are yet to receive a quote from any of them.

Between @Rad519, I am just wondering why your friend took a full container? Was it because it was much cheaper than just getting it partly or did he have that much stuff to take with him? 

We are planning to move in August.


----------



## jins09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi,

Sorry for the delay in replying. I was stuck with some hectic work schedule.. 

Regarding the cargo, we got a quote from MoveOne for a massive amount of KD 1115 and another for 930 KD from another one called Global Freight Systems. So we are thinking to go for the more cheaper of the lot, from Caesars for around 58 KD / cbm. 

Does anyone know if their friends have used this service to send cargo to Sydney before and if its good? But Caesars will sent the cargo till the port only as compared to MoveOne / Global. So, its good if anyone can provide an insight into the procedure from the Sydney port? Also I heard that there are some hidden charges when you go to the customs and also that hiring labour is very expensive. So does anyone know what all are these hidden charges? And can anyone advise if sending cargo via Global would be better than Caesars considering the labour charge ? 

Can someone please enquire about all this from their friends who have been through this?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Aadilnaeem (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi guys 

Can you plz share contact details of cargo in kuwait?my CO is assigned and waiting for grant


----------



## jins09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I got a cargo agency that is sending sea cargo to Oz at the rate of 45 KD / cbm called Asawan (24745190). I heard its good service. They charge extra for packing, documentation etc.

- Jins


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

jins09 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got a cargo agency that is sending sea cargo to Oz at the rate of 45 KD / cbm called Asawan (24745190). I heard its good service. They charge extra for packing, documentation etc.
> 
> - Jins


thanks Jins - God Bless


----------



## DuMigrant (Oct 29, 2013)

Flames123 are you still in kuwait. we are in kw and planning our move shortly.Want to get in touch with you. thanks


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

jins09 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got a cargo agency that is sending sea cargo to Oz at the rate of 45 KD / cbm called Asawan (24745190). I heard its good service. They charge extra for packing, documentation etc.
> 
> - Jins


Jins, whom did you use ultimately?


----------

